
Why Drudge Report Remains the Best-Designed News Website of All Time - WritelyDesigned
http://rightlydesigned.com/why-drudge-report-remains-the-all-time-best-designed-news-website/
======
DrScump
Seems to me that craigslist.org has the same stated advantages plus a much
more robust set of capabilities.

~~~
WritelyDesigned
True, but it's not a news website.

------
oldsj
Unfortunately the author's website can't say the same - how are pop up's still
acceptable?

